# Boss plow Help 98 Chevy Silverado



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

Hey guys. I got the wiring done about ten minutes ago on my truck. Thank goodness all the lights and turn work. On the first attempt to raise the light tower (smart hitch2) nothing happened. I checked for power at the controled side of the seloniod and no power. I wired the positive off of the AUX power A from the box on the drivers side fender. I did this for two reasons, first of all I could not fit an addional cable end with the two that were already coming from the side post battery. The other was that this is a fused circut, 30A large Auto style. Well I checked that 30A fuse and it was blown. I put the spare on it and had power. then I hit the toggle to lift the tower and nothing again. I am confused. So I went inside the truck hit the touch pad to see if the pump would run and it did for a second and blew the fuse again. Obviously this needs much heavier than a 30A. How heavy guys?? Also any boss owners that could help me trouble shoot the tower not raising? This one has me stuck. I don't know why it wouldn't raise. No place open to run and get a fuse, so I am stuck til tommorow. If I can't buy a heavy enough fuse, I don't know what I will do. I know I can't fit that cable right off of the battery, it has the one that runs to the starter, then another cable that runs accross the engine compartment to the power the fuse block. I am hooked in just above were that comes in. Let me know what you think. Thanks Joe


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Again I will say that I do not know much about Boss plows. I have never seen an install or a manufacturers directions that state the main power should be fused. They always want power and ground directly off the battery. I would change the wires to match this and I think you will have success.


----------



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

*RE CT*

I would prefer going right off the battery also. But first of all when all three cables are on the battery bolt, there is only 1 thread showing. Secondly, there is no clearance between the battery (side post) and the airbox for a longer battery bolt. Anyone know how many amps the pump pulls?? Joe


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

As an indication of pump draw, Snow-Way uses a 150 amp breaker in the main power lead. So obviously less than that, but I have no idea how much less. That's assuming that most plows will draw about the same amount of current.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i have a 97 with 3 or four large power cables going to it ....yes it's tight but its the only way i replaced the bolt with a longer one,.......also on this same truck i have a few extra power wires to run so i bought a battery with side and top terminals


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

if that plow came with a 30 amp fuse thats what i would use...i also have a boss are you putting the plow in float mode when trying to run the tower up?(hold the down button until the pad turns red)the tower should have power when its in float mode...may want to rewire directly off the battery...good luck...sounds like somethings not tight or wired wrong..rich


----------



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

*My thoughts..*

No the plow didn't come with a 30 amp fuse, that is what the AUX line that is prewired on the truck uses. I was just thinking perhaps I might have go and get a battery with both top and side posts. I will investigate tommorow.

BATTLIN....

Does the plow HAVE too be in float to get power to raise the tower?? IF so this may be why nothing is happening when I toggle. Also I am going to try and get a longer bolt to go off of the battery. Or as I said above, I will buy a new battery with more posts. THanks guys. Joe


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I threw the snap on amp probe on my Fisher minute mount last year,while i was testing my alternator.With cold ATF,and 35 degree temps,the pump drew 185 amps,side to side,and 195 to raise.You need to have the lead directly on the battery,using to small a cable,or to long a cable,will make the plow work slower,and the motor will burn out prematurely.You need to either buy a dual top/side post battery,which is my favorite way to do the plow leads,or buy the brass adapter that spaces out the side mount + terminal.The bad thing about that way,is it alwasy seems to loosen up over time,and lead to a bad plow connection or a truck that wont start.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Joe,my controo has to be in the down position to rasie the tower,and obvoiusly the switch needs to be on.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Joe*

It must go to the battery post or to the aux.battery connection post (that's where I hooked mine up to), it should be fine. Brent PS: I just reread your note you say that the axt. conn. box is fused then you will have to go to the battery.


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

joe,
yes the plow has to be in float mode to get power to the tower...it will do nothing unless you hold the down button until it turns key pad red...once the keypad is red it is in float mode it allows powering the tower on and off...ill check tomm to see what size fuse mine has in it.....let me know if this helps...anytime you put it on and off you need to do this...hold it down until it turns red ....thats the float mode...good luck rich


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

joe,???? for you?are we talking the inline fuse right off the battery? if so the boss schematic shows this as being a 10 amp fuse thats the only one i see in the schematic hope this helps...rich


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

also im pretty sure i have a couple of ford ovals around here somewhere..that should make it push better.... ....just kidding guys theres always one who has to add to the poor guys aggrevation...lol


----------



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

*Thanks*

Well Battlin, I am sure now that the plow not being in float mode is why the tower didn't raise. The fuse I have been refering too is not part of the Boss wiring, it is a Chevy fuse. I am going to just get a new battery with both top and bottom posts. I would have prefered to add another battery to my truck since I have the additional open bay under the hood. Problem is my new wiring has made that spot a bird nest of wires. So I will get the biggest and baddest Interstate battery I can find. I will let you all know if I got it working after that. THanks again, Joe


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

On my Dodge, the main + cable goes to a long stud in the junction box on the fender, and this is where all direct + accessories including the plow are connected.

There must be something similar in the Chebby.


----------



## jdjoe_97 (Aug 13, 2000)

*Good news*

Well I went to the auto parts place and found an extension for my terminal with thread on both ends. I hooked it up and its working good. The float function cured the tower so it went right up. I did however discover very quickly that a few of my fittings were a little loose. So after getting them all tightened up and adding another quart of fluid I am good to go. Was wondering can I use any thing other than boss brand fluid?? Thanks Joe


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

My dealer told me to use any brand of ATF,so I used Napa brand ATF,it works good so far.


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

hey john, is that a boss your running the atf in?just curious been wondering that myself...there has to be away around that $5 a quart liquid gold the boss dealer carries...:


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Yes it is a Boss im running it in,along with my fishers,and western too.The Boss is new,this year,right on the estimate invoice,on the parts list,it lists 3 quarts of ATF,at 1.55 each.My uncle has 2 bosses,5 yrs old this season,has been using ATF in both of them,since new.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Boss fluid*

OK to use but not to mix, right? Thats what my dealer told me, he also said the plow runs just a little slower but very little. Boss fluid is aircraft hydraulic fluid. Brent


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

They ddint say with me,mine is new,so it was first fill.They never even tried to sell me the Boss fluid,i didnt even see it on there shelves in the store.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 28, 2001)

Just my 2 cents worth for fluid use. I use Texaco 15 weight Hydro fluid in all my plows. It's cheap and I do not notice any speed difference from -30c to 0. If you look close on the Boss Hydro bottles you'll see that their fluid is actully 15 weight as well.


----------

